# Trouble sweating onto old copper



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Ron, sorry I wasn't picking on you, it was actually just a general thing to the masses. All the new work is Pex of one kind or another here too, but all the older home are copper.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Never thought you where, when ever we deal with anytype of pipe here, we adapt over to pex, even if it's a small repair, unless it's not applicable.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Its all copper where i live. Nobody really uses pex yet. Or at least my plumber doesn't. I think he just comfortable with copper. He isn't really up on all the new stuff in the plumbing industry. Couple years ago i said pex to him he didn't know what i was talking about.


----------



## PLUMBINGITALL (Jan 9, 2009)

try using shark bit fitting.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MinConst said:


> Is there a trick to this? I have no problem sweating new copper but when I have to tie into old copper pipe I have a hard time getting a good joint.


Yes there is a trick to it,

Hire a Licensed Plumber that knows what he is doing.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

bwalley said:


> Yes there is a trick to it,
> 
> Hire a Licensed Plumber that knows what he is doing.



Considering the thread is OVER 2 years old, I'm sure he solved the problem and doesn't need a smart arse ressponse.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

DecksEtc said:


> Considering the thread is OVER 2 years old, I'm sure he solved the problem and doesn't need a smart arse ressponse.


 
Didn't see the date, it came up when I hit New Threads.

You may like unlicensed contractors, but I don't.

Contracting in Florida without a license is a crime.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

bwalley said:


> Didn't see the date, it came up when I hit New Threads.
> 
> You may like *unlicensed contractors*, but I don't.
> 
> Contracting in Florida without a license is a crime.



Quite an assumption for a new guy to the forum. :no:

You should maybe find out more info before you accuse anyone of anything.

Accusations not based on fact could be considered slander.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

DecksEtc said:


> Quite an assumption for a new guy to the forum. :no:
> 
> You should maybe find out more info before you accuse anyone of anything.
> 
> Accusations not based on fact could be considered slander.


Libel is the correct term, since the words are written slander is for spoken words, since I am not stating anything that is untrue, he would have a hard time proving it.

I verified with the State of Florida he is not Licensed, his application for a Residential Contractor is being processed, and he is not listed as having any licenses, until he has a license number issued, he is not a licensed contractor, he would need a Plumbers license to do plumbing.

He is not listed as eligible for the Plumbing Contractors exam.

The State of Florida has a very good website so that licenses can be checked.

https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp?mode=1&SID=&brd=&typ=


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 5, 2008)

Not a plumber by trade but you who are deserve respect.

I put in a lot of water heaters and have to sweat in tees for humidifier.

I have found that in a a case of water in line that won't drain, even with all the faucets open, I disconnect the house side of the meter and let it drain to a bucket.

For me propane, mapp, oxy-mapp, oxy accy, got 'em all on the truck.

On a suspect or dirty looking joint I like to wipe the pipe with flux and hit it with wet rag. Reheat the joint get it done.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

when working with old copper, clean the fitting very well with your sandcloth, I like the screen type, clean your fittings real well and then flux both the pipe and the fitting.

Heat, apply solder on back of fitting and allow it to flow towards you, wipe the joint witha damp rag, and look all the way around the fitting for voids.

If it leaks, take it apart and start over with a new fitting, I don't like reusing fittings if I can avoid it.

It can be a pain, but after awhile you get good at it.

The good thing is, if you can sweat old work, new work is easy.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

A TurboTorch and a ribbon of Silfos, and nothing stands a chance of leaking.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

PLUMBINGITALL said:


> try using shark bit fitting.



I second the sharkbite as well


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I second the sharkbite as well


I wouldn't trust a sharkbite on old copper.

If you know what you are doing sweating old copper is not hard, it has to be prepped properly.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Old Thread Comes Back to Life!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I wouldn't trust a sharkbite on old copper.
> 
> If you know what you are doing sweating old copper is not hard, it has to be prepped properly.


To much work to sweat it, just slap a shark bite on it and your done in no time:thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> To much work to sweat it, just slap a shark bite on it and your done in no time:thumbsup:


How long have sharkbites been in service?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't know I've been using them about 3 years


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Don't know I've been using them about 3 years


I have solar water heaters I installed and sweated in over 25 years ago, that are still in service, no leaks on the sweated joints.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> I have solar water heaters I installed and sweated in over 25 years ago, that are still in service, no leaks on the sweated joints.


good for you. I'll give you a smiley face. Any other ways you'd like to toot your own horn?


----------

